# What would happen when NTs and SFs ran the world?



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

What would happen theoretically?
I think it would pretty much be the life of John Maynard Keynes: partying and theorizing from birth to death. In the long run we are all dead pretty much. It will be very hard to coerce SFs into doing most of the boring work in life and in a way that would end up meaning NT ideas would have to have great pleasure benefits for them to be made. 








These two videos seem a bit to gamma orientated perhaps but I reckon things would be interesting with overall. Perhaps


----------



## yanap (Dec 20, 2012)

Keynes a Gamma? Wat? Don't know what his type is, but definitely not Gamma. And that bag chick is either alpha SF or a hyper LSE. Gamma NTs also aren't that interested in theorizing, although some do it, of course, but then in a more philosophical way (Nietzsche might have been a Gamma NT).

Why do you think those videos signify Gamma?

On the topic: I guess the world would collapse pretty quick. STs and NFs are pretty much keeping everything going right now. Without them, we wouldn't have any people who could effectively coordinate workers or do logistics (STs) and society would probably collapse without any NFs holding it all together. NTs and SFs are more like parasites on top of that XD


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

yanap said:


> Keynes a Gamma? Wat? Don't know what his type is, but definitely not Gamma. And that bag chick is either alpha SF or a hyper LSE. Gamma NTs also aren't that interested in theorizing, although some do it, of course, but then in a more philosophical way (Nietzsche might have been a Gamma NT).
> 
> Why do you think those videos signify Gamma?
> 
> On the topic: I guess the world would collapse pretty quick. STs and NFs are pretty much keeping everything going right now. Without them, we wouldn't have any people who could effectively coordinate workers or do logistics (STs) and society would probably collapse without any NFs holding it all together. NTs and SFs are more like parasites on top of that XD


You'd think I wasn't a gamma too if you met me, I see a lot of my self in Keynes. He is an irrational introverted intuitive thinker and one other fact about him was that he was hayek's (INTj) quasidentity. Hayek saw keynes as an "intuitive thinker" but always felt that he wasn't internally consistent (a common Ti reaction to Ni) whilst similarly Keynes thought Hayek was rigid refusing to adapt to new facts (Ni molds itself around Te).





*Hayek felt Keynes was an "intuitive thinker" and a genius, "a brain" though not consistent in his logic.*


----------



## aestrivex (Mar 7, 2011)

Boolean11 said:


> You'd think I wasn't a gamma too if you met me, I see a lot of my self in Keynes.


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

yanap said:


> And that bag chick is either alpha SF or a hyper LSE. Gamma NTs also aren't that interested in theorizing, although some do it, of course, but then in a more philosophical way (Nietzsche might have been a Gamma NT).


Now here is an alpha chick "ISFp"








And "ESFp" in comparison

The difference difference between the two is subtle as usual with quasi-identity or extinguishment types. But Si has the subjective orient whilst Se is the object, the first girl has a dynamic approach to reality whilst the second one is static. I can instinctly feel that the information processing is a bit off with the first girl yet she happens to be warm and concrete as SFs are. Whilst in contrast, with the second girl the information processing is a lot more in synch with my super ID, and I can tell so from the more "idiosyncratic"/subject orientated judgement working with objective static sensing.

I can tell STs easily since their concrete judgement lacks "F" ness and whenever they go to the F zone its always abstract. Deltas seem narrowly focused in logic whilst betas seem like they inappropriately apply judgement. The SiNe and TiFe is something I can tell in terms of information processing analysis, something independent of whether liking or disliking a person


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

aestrivex said:


>


Judging Keyne's facade like that (thinking he is not an INTp) you'd think the same of me when I put my charm on, looking very extroverted and mesmerizing with confidence.


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

@_aestrivex_ 
You are the guy perceived to be a mistyped static abstract logician isn't it? The guy with the wiki page typing others? 
@_yanap_ I forgot to point that I see the socionics description of the IM, functions, as a metaphoric guide to how the 8 ways of processing information actually manifest in people. Like Jung's insight that showed him that there was a meta pattern of processing information such as sensing, intuition, logic and ethics (subjected and objected). I don't interpret socioics or MBTI as enneagram which just ask a person to fit into any type. But instead it is more of a "meta-science" though with observable patterns that people emit which are to be used to determine the type as Jung saw it.


----------

